# Interest Check: Imperial Guard



## ZtheGreat (May 9, 2014)

I've been toying with an Imperial Guard story, so after lurking for a while, I decided to register and post this.

The story would revolve around a 5 man Imperial Guard Veteran Squad, inserted into a target world in order to fight and purge Orks from the system, when it is made obvious that there are more factors in play than just the Imperium and the 'Waaagh!'

I don't want to reveal too much of the story, to keep it interesting for players. Players would most likely be from a Cadian Regiment. 

Thanks for replies!


----------



## ZtheGreat (May 9, 2014)

Okay I've done some fleshing out of the setting, to the point where I believe it would be fun/fluffy to have this take place on/near Armageddon, or on a planet to which the Vostroyan firstborn have been deployed. I don't want to do too much to the story until I have people who might want to rp it. This is just a minor little update.

Thanks again.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks like an interesting enough concept, I'll probably give it a go.


----------



## ZtheGreat (May 9, 2014)

Story Update: The Characters will be members of a Veteran Squad of the Vostroyan Firstborn 241st Regiment, an improvised regiment known for the ad hoc nature of it's recruitment and organisation, deployed to the Ork infested War-World of Kulth within the Calixis Sector, in order to provide reinforcement to the Vostroyan 55th who have been contesting the World for 83 years. 

The Orks are making an extremely aggressive push into Imperial territory, so the Firstborn are digging in to hold the lines and counter-push around the main body of the 'Waaagh!'. It soon becomes clear for the fresh reinforcements of the 241st that there are more forces at work on Kulth than the Orks.

There's a better story run down. Hopefully this actually nets me players hahaha. If I get a decent amount of replies on this I can start up a recruitment thread. I would hate to start recruitment and get two or three and not be able to follow through.


----------



## Darius O's (May 12, 2014)

I'm only a beginner to roleplaying but I have most of the books including the Only War series. I'd be happy to jump in if there's room for me.

Also from Australia.


----------



## ZtheGreat (May 9, 2014)

Recruitment thread is up.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=153649


----------

